# Members of the Hivemind Academy - The Envelope Please....



## Silver Moon (Jan 21, 2004)

Members of the Hivemind Academy, the following is a listing of the various Hiver of the Day members for the past two months.   Starting Sunday we will launch the Hiver of the Week!    Please review the following and make your nominations (3 maximum) of you feel deserves the honor from the Hall of Fame list.    When we get the list down to a reasonable number I'll start a poll.     And any of you either missing a bio or if you want one changed please post it to the Meet the Hivemind thread over in Randomling's House.


*Hiver of the Day Hall of Fame*

*#1 - Maldur (Wednesday, 11/19/03)* Rumoured to exist, but he's invisible to me. I've just put him on here on the basis that someone told me that he was complaining about it... UPDATE: Well, how times change. Maldur is now someone I've actually met, and he fully deserves his label of "thoroughly nice bloke". Maldur is a Dutch friend who is stupidly tall (heh), but very pleasant with it.

*#2 - Skade (Thursday 11/20/03)* The dancing monkey man! How could I forget you! Has finally made the transition to randomlingshouse, and we're glad to see him. He will shortly be taking over the world, please prepare yourselves accordingly.

*#3 - Tallarn (Friday 11/21/03) * This is me. What you need to know about me is that I'm writing this website, and so I get to say wonderful things about me. Seriously, what I'm mostly known for is quoting things, using the  smiley much too often and complaining about my ex-girlfriend. And saying "Hey ho" at random intervals. I've been posting to Hivemind threads since they were in Meta, and some might say that me going through the meta forum and bumping all the funny threads I found there was a large contributing factor in this whole thing starting again...UPDATE: Well, now I'm a forum admin at Randomlingshouse, and still a regular poster. I'm now playing in and running various online games, still working for Funny.co.uk , and still working as an actor. The ex-girlfriend is now a very ex-girlfriend.

*#4 - Carnifex (Saturday 11/22/03) *Another UK Hiveminder, and member of the Planescaping Triad, but beyond that I don't know that much about him. Any suggestions? Sorry mate, it's just getting a little difficult to write for everyone...UPDATE: Well, now I know more about him. He's a talented and creative RPGer, running and playing in several games.

*#5 - Randomling (Sunday 11/23/03)*  One of the few females in the Hivemind, she thinks we're all wonderful. Which is nice. One of the newer Hiveminders, but has more than made up for it in sheer posting ability, topping 1000 posts already. UPDATE: Created a whole new set of forums for us to run around in! Randomlings House is a wonderful place where the Hivemind now tend to play. Randomling has also become known occasionally as the Wombat Goddess, and is also deeply involved in various online games.

*#6 - Tallok (Monday 11/24/03)*  An incredible posting rate in his early days, he's calmed down a bit now. Much younger than the majority of us, but shows surprising interest in some subjects, such as Surrealism.

*#7 - Steve Jung (Tuesday 11/25/03) * Attended Harvard Law School, becoming a lawyer.  Later severed in the military and was wounded in action.   Republicans ran him for the House of Representatives. Elected by a heavy majority, he served one term followed three terms as Governor.   Was elected President of the United States despite losing the popular vote, due to winning a contested election in Florida.  Served a lackluster term as President and announced in advance that he would not seek a second term.   

*#8 - Angcuru (Wednesday 11/26/03)*   Born in Connecticut from parents who had emigrated from Capri, Italy.  Angcuru had a strong interest in sports, especially boxing.   After a few odd jobs in factories, his mother suggested that his forceful personality could make him suitable for a career in acting.  Moved to Los Angeles to pursue a career in screen acting.  Has appeared in over 100 feature films and won an Academy Award for the lead role as a sensitive butcher in the film Marty.   He later took the lead role in the popular television series, "McHale's Navy" and the action series, "Airwolf".  When not acting he actively supports numerous charities and speaks tirelessly at benefits throughout the country.   

*#9 - Dungannon  (Thursday 11/27/03)*  A relative newcomer, I think I might need him to write something for himself.  UPDATE: "I played Filthy Ike in his "From The Beginning..." SH. Other than that and the MnM PbP now, I'm just a regular contributor to the silliness of this place.  Oh, and as Randomling's chart confirmed, I'm a talented but lazy "good guy". And I did provide Tallarn with his current Avatar and custom title on ENWorld."

*#10 - Velmont  (Friday  11/28/03)* Our other resident Canadian, after HellHound, Velmont's many and varied Mutants and Masterminds characters are keeping us entertained. His English is improving all the time.

*#11 - Sniktch (Saturday 11/29/03)* Still looking for a better avatar, the Deathmaster has suddenly revealed himself to be Master of the Biting Letter as well, see his posts about the problems Morrus has been having with PayPal. Again, a newer Hiveminder, but liked muchly.  UPDATE: Funny how things change. Sniktch is now a veteran Hiveminder, Moderator, and all round Rat Bastard. He was also elected Overlord of the Whole World recently, although not many people seemed to notice.

*#12 - Ash (Sunday 11/30/03) * I am 24, have reddish blonde hair and blue-green eyes. I love to smile  I live in the great state of Iowa, growing up a farm girl, with all the corn, pigs and the glorious smell  ! I have also lived in South Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin.  I am a happy person, my hubby calls me his sunshine. I go to college at night full time for an Administrative assistant associates degree and take care of our two boys  during the day. I love to cook, and bake. I love to read, and play D&D.  I have been married to my best friend for over 3 years. I used to post on the old Eric Noah boards a lot but have not been real active on ENWorld. I lurk a lot, but that’s changing. I always read the hive but felt a little out of my league to post  there because almost everyone on there is very funny and seems quick witted. 

*#13 - Darkness (Monday 12/01/03)* The friendliest Mod on the boards. He's the one we look up to, to keep us in check and close down our old threads when we don't need them anymore. Also started the Who'd Win? thread, proving to be very popular. Does a lot of hard work for not much reward, so I'm taking a moment to say: "Thanks for everything!" Hope you get well soon, and that the Hivemind can help out somehow.  UPDATE: Was a big factor in the Outwar craze, but seems to have abandoned us a little now.

*#14 - Ao the Overkitty (Tuesday, 12/02/03)*   I am Ao the Overkitty. Been hanging out on Enworld for a while now and finally made the jump here. I'm a recent graduate of SUNY Albany with degrees in Ancient Greek & Roman Civilizations and Math. I've been a computer consultant for the past 3 years and am looking for a "real" job now, since my student job is ending. My primary interests include Mythology & Ancient Greece, and messing with my players' minds (as any dm should). I used to show rabbits; specifically the breed called Tans, though I have had other breeds as well. I've got three cats in my main army right now and four in the reserves (at my folk's house). I go for quality over quantity (well... I'd go for quantity, but my apartment can barely handle three).  

*#15 - Arwink (Wednesday, 12/03/03)*   King of Hivemind Postcount! Since joining in our little chats in Meta, Arwink has become the most frequent poster in the group. He's made it into the Top Ten ENWorld posters, overtaken Piratecat...can anything stop him? Also teller of the best Ex-Flatmate Stories.  UPDATE: Well, it seems nothing can stop him! Despite everything, he's now another Admin at Randomlingshouse, running his own website (http://arwink.themadship.dhs.org/ ), and doing other amazing things. And he's still apparently sane!

*# 16 - Orchid Blossom (Thursday, 12/04/03)* I was born on September 23rd, 1974 in Manitowoc, WI. Manitowoc is on the east coast of the state, about an hour and a half north of Milwaukee. After graduating high school, I moved to Green Bay to attend the University of Wisconsin at Green Bay. I started as a music major, then switched to english when I realized I’d like to actually get a job after graduating. I have a BA in English with a minor in Humanistic Studies. I worked in day care for a while, which was great, but you get paid nothing. About 3 years after graduating college I met AO in an online writing group. After a couple visits I moved out to Albany, NY.  My interests are music, reading, beading, making floorcloths, oh, and of course RPG’s. 

*# 17 - Guedo79 (Friday, 12/05/03)* Born December 10th, 1979 I grew in to a young boy much like other young boys do today. This growing occurred in Glenville, New York.  Anyway, I went to high school with AO the Overkitty, who I met at about the same time I was introduced to D&D. I've loved the game when ever I can play it.  I got a degree in Computer Information Systems from a local community college and went to Albany University for a year before I realized I didn't like the campus and was sick of school. I've since dropped out, picked up a full time "computer guy" job, and moved to Wynantskill, NY. I live in a little apartment with my gf that needs alot of work but its home.  I'm best described and tired and grumpy

*# 18 - Crothian (Saturday, 12/06/03)*  The Iconic Poster and Hiveminder since before we had the term. Quote: "Postcount means nothing." My reply: "That's easy to say when you have 13,000 of them..." Always ready to help out with rules querys, talk about anything, enjoy Tom Lehrer and be excited by his local college American Football team.  UPDATE: Well, he's still the top poster at ENWorld, and now also at Randomlingshouse, despite mine and Sniktch's best efforts. Still an incredibly pleasant fellow, still denies his huge volume of posts means anything, he's also now a true Hivemind Archiver, having saved all the Hivemind threads from ENWorld when they were deleted.

*#19 - Envel (Sunday, 12/07/03) * Strange visitor from another planet who came to Earth with powers and abilities far beyond those of mortal men!   Envel can change the course of mighty rivers, bend steel in his bare hands, and who, disguised as a mild-mannered reporter for a great metropolitan newspaper, fights a never-ending battle for truth, justice, and the American way!

*#20 - Mr. Fidgit  (Monday, 12/08/03)* - Taking his name and avatar from Terry Gilliams Time Bandits says a lot about Mr Fidgit. Has been around a fair while, and maintained a very high standard of posting . Another Thoroughly Nice Bloke. Bit over the top on smileys, though. Not that we complain. Much. UPDATE: We don't see good old Fidgit as much as we used too. Shame.

*#21 - Barsoomcore (Tuesday, 12/09/03)*   I am complete in and of myself. I am Barsoomcore. I am an Undead Whore. I live vicariously. I fend off strangers. I play the trombone sensuously. I often feel in need of peanuts. I take everything too seriously. I am full of loving kindness. I possess the final key. I purchased a vowel. I heard the laughter but thought it was crows. I reject your position. I hold fast. I honour their sacrifice. I expect nothing less. I give without thought of exchange. I gain more than I seem. I am the ruler of all I can see.

*#22 – johnselmek (Wednesday, 12/10/03)*  Former teen idol and heartbreaker to millions of teenage girls, johnselmek was the lead singer in a family band popular during the early 1970’s.   Johnselmek toured the Pacific southwestern states in a multi-colored school bus, performing in smaller venues alongside his mother Shirley, sisters Laurie and Tracy, and brothers Danny and Chris.    Several albums and other merchandise were sold, as well as a successful television program based upon the band.   

*#23 – Kaiyosama (Thursday, 12/11/03)* Former High Priest of the Wombat Goddess, and all round Yet Another Nice Guy. Also only the 5th person on randomlingshouse to rack up 1000 posts plus. We're keeping an eye on him, oh yes.

*#24 – Aggemam (Friday, 12/12/03)* Our Danish friend, bringing further joy to our plan for International Assimilation. UPDATE: Our Danish royalist and Newcastle United fan is a much more well known person these days. Glad to have him around, he brings even more fun and games to the collective nonsense of our lives.

*#25 & #26 – SilverMoon (Saturday, 12/13/03) and Kriskrafts (Sunday, 12/14/03)* These two wonderful people have come over from ENWorld and felt straight at home. They manage, despite their respective families best efforts, to be two of the most well balanced, nicest people I've ever come across online!

*#27 -  Simsonl  (Monday, 12/15/03)* Despite being my flatmate, is making a good name for himself in the Surrealism Forum and the Home Is...thread. Wonderfully imaginative, and prone to rapid fire references. Also a great StarCraft player.

*#28 – Sir Osis of Liver (Tuesday, 12/16/03) * If you've never said his name out loud, you've never noticed the pun. And it's a good one. Devoted to beer, beer, gaming and beer, he has recently returned to us, after an illness. We're glad you're feeling better and back with us, mate!  UPDATE: Arrr, he's still there, still posting, still talking about BEER! and generally having fun.

*#29 – Ashwyn (Wednesday, 12/17/03)* How could I have missed out the bear before? Ashwyn deserves special credit, since his first post on the news that he may be recieving a lot of money was that he was considering helping some of us come over to America for a big gathering. Our little Bear is a lovely guy, and despite what anyone might say, deserves nice things to happen to him, if only to make up for some of the not so nice things that have happened to him before.

*#30 – Capellan (Thursday, 12/18/03)* A newcomer, but one who has thrown himself wholeheartedly into Hivemind practices. Now unable to make his Will save first time...I congratulate him on his assimilation.  UPDATE: Has been entirely sucked in. Thinking about starting a forum entitled "Arwink and Capellan play in too many games!". Also the author of possibly the most deadpan Story Hour at ENWorld, from the perspective of one Kull, Cleric of Hextor.

*#31 – Khynal  (Friday, 12/19/03)* The fourth Admin of the Apocalypse, brought on board partly for his web fu, and partly because Khynal Rocks (it's true, there's a thread and everything).

*#32 – Hellhound (Saturday, 12/20/03)*  ENnie award winner, and official Hairiest Hiveminder, he's involved in many online projects. I recently found out he's a big Labyrinthe fan too, which was nice. Only been posting to Hivemind since we moved to General Discussion, but racking up the count. Couldn't think of a way to mention Ambient Inc. without it sounding like blatant advertising, so I've done it instead.
UPDATE: Still grinning, still hairy (although less so now, since the Haircut) and still winning games prizes for his products. Congratulations!

*#33 – ARRRRR (Sunday, 12/21/03)* - Originally ARRRRR he was a simple farmboy.  He and his employer’s daughter fell in love, but he realized that he could not support Buttercup in the needed manner, so he went off to seek his fortune.  As luck would have it, his ship was attacked by the Dread Pirate Roberts, who never takes prisoners.   ARRRRR’s plea to live moved Roberts and he took the boy as a valet, telling him “I'll probably kill you in the morning."   ARRRRR stayed with Roberts and spent his time learning how to fight, run a ship and he eventually succeeded Roberts as the new Dread Pirate Roberts. 

*#34 – Terraism (Monday, 12/22/03)* - Another newcomer who posts a bit more infrequently than some.
UPDATE: Seems to be particularly good at helping Randomling have ideas. Some of which lead to new forums, .pdf products and who knows what!

*#35 – Quathia (Tuesday, 12/23/03) * - Another Dutch personage! Also tall, she's a notable expert in the art of making excellent costumes for Live RPG's. Witness her Cthullu and fear her wrath!

*#36 – Eternal Knight (Wednesday, 12/24/03) * - Hivemind Drone #48732 has been sucessfully assimilated. He just won't admit it yet. But he has a good avatar, so I'm putting him in now.   UPDATE: He's running a website for a fan based D&D setting, amongst other things. 

*#37 – Buttercup (Thursday, 12/25/03) * - We're very glad to have her onboard, because as you know, Everyone Loves Buttercup. Ah, what I mean is, she's terribly nice and well liked. Yeah, that's it.

*#38 – Bulak (Friday, 12/26/03) –*  Was born in Egypt.  In pursuance of a royal command that all male infants be destroyed, Bulak, to escape this fate, was laid in a basket among a clump of bulrushes on the banks of the Nile, and there discovered by the daughter of Pharaoh, who adopted him as her son.  When arrived at manhood, Bulak began to form plans for the deliverance of the slaves from bondage.  The Lord commanded him to guide the slaves out of captivity into the Land of Canaan. He accordingly conducted them through the Red Sea into the wilderness, and became their apostolic chief and law giver.  

*#39 – Goodlilgabi - (Saturday, 12/27/03)* Another American, this one still at college, gabi is posting in between her very busy schedule at school, for which I think she deserves some credit - most Hiveminders have tended to put work second to posting! gabi is also a personal friends, and I'm incredibly glad I met her in York.

*#40 – Morbidity - (Sunday, 12/28/03) *  The scene at GenConUK this year when I met Morbidity for the first time remains one of my funniest gaming stories. This pleasant Aussie lady uses Death as her avatar, and she's certainly got the wit to cut you to the bone! Also shows a liking for musicals, which in my book (or my site, which this is) that's never a bad thing.

*#41 – DerianCypher - (Monday, 12/29/03) * Made a very brave decision and came out to everyone recently, which appears to have cost him a few friends. However, the Hivemind has, in a great show of solidarity, not let it make the slightest difference, and Derian is still hanging in there with us, enjoying the general mayhem.

*#42 – Emericol - (Tuesday, 12/30/03)* The son of Jewish immigrants from the U.S.S.R., Emericol was born in Boston. His first stage appearance was in "Hansel and Gretel" at age eight.  After his discharge from the Army, Nimoy enrolled in the Pasadena Playhouse in California. He worked as a soda jerk, movie usher and cab driver to pay the bills while he studied acting. His first starring role was in "Kid Monk Baroni," a youth with a deformed face who becomes a winning boxer. Finally came his big break in 1966 when he began his role as Spock on Star Trek.

*#43 – Queenie122 – (Wednesday, 12/31/03)  * - 

*#44 – LrdApoc – (Thursday, 1/01/04)*

*#45 – Outlawed - (Friday, 1/02/04)*

*#46 –  jmtrox - (Saturday, 1/03/04)* Wife of The Potter, jmtrox isn't a frequent poster, but from what I've heard, she sounds great. Maldur speaks fondly of her cooking, for a start.

*#47 –  Zoskia - (Sunday, 1/04/04) * - Zoskia was born as one of a pair of twin children to Padmé Amidala, the Queen of Naboo and Anakin Skywalker, a Jedi Knight who became famous during the clone wars.    The children were secretly spirited away and raised independently, not reuniting until decades later when they both joined the Rebel Alliance.   Zoskai was instrumental in the fall of the Empire and death of the Emperor.   She and her brother are both now leaders of the New Federation and work as instructors at the Jedi Academy. 

*#48 – OutlawedBro - (Monday, 1/05/04)* – Youngster with a great interest in automobiles.  Is destined to one day work for a major automobile manufacturer, where he will create luxury sports cars for all of us that include various extras never seen outside of a James Bond movie vehicle.  

*#49 – Archangel - (Tuesday, 1/06/04) * 

*#50 –  The Jester -  (Wednesday, 1/07/04) - * Not as comedic as you'd think, but nevertheless a regular Hiveminder, if not quite so regular as some. Spent some considerable time journeying across the USA guesting at ENWorlders houses, so he's asked to be the Hivemind Ambassador. Has actually witnessed one of Piratecat's games. Oooooh.

*#51 – Tarrasque Wrangler  (Thursday, 1/08/04)*

*#52 -  Drew - (Friday, 1/09/04)*  Believed by many to just be a figment of Ash’s overactive imagination, the noble Drew finally made his presence known to those of us in these parts.   Has shown himself to be a fine husband, a good father, and a gamer through-and-through.  

*#53 – dave_o (Saturday, 1/10/04)* The Canadian-born actor attended McGill University.  The role for which he is undoubtedly best known is that of Captain James T. Kirk on Star Trek.  Starred in a cop series, T.J. Hooker which lasted four years. Following Hooker, dave_o then went on to host to the popular series Rescue 911.  Currently appears in commercials for Priceline.com

*#54- Knight Oto (Sunday, 1/11/04) * - A phoenix as an avatar? Good choice! Knight Otu has been around a fair while, and even though I occasionally get him mixed up with good Sir Osis, that's my fault, not his. Another Friendly Bloke, he has been moving through Hivemind threads with ease for some time now. quote: "I totally forgot my alternate identity! Ashardalon, the dragon from the Wotc Adventure path, originally created as a backup due to problems with this account, later transformed into my evil twin. You can decide whether he should go into my description or get his own."  Well, now he has his own space...UPDATE: Yup, still there.

*#55- Pendragon (Monday, 1/12/04) * - After dealing with many years of the ordinary, the young artist, Pendragon, broke out and became a college student at Ball State University. Studying religion and history by day; dancing, making jewelry, sketching, and re-enacting by night. Coming to college created one regret: not teaching her sheltie to breathe under water. Pendragon has a not so secret love affair with Shakespeare and speaks the Queen's English better than American English. Her roots are pretty obvious when you watch her work or speak in her first language...Gaelic.   Future goals include getting the hell out of Indiana, becoming a famous artist, and spending more quality time with those she loves.

*#56- Malcolm (Tuesday, 1/13/04) - * A professional actor, Malcolm’s career received critical acclaim for his performance in the film “Risky Business”, although it was his role in “Top Gun” that made him a star.   He received an Academy Award nomination for his performance in the 1996 film Jerry Maguire.   Malcolm was married for eleven years to actress Nicole Kidman, and has two adopted children from that union.   His film “The Last Samurai” is currently in theaters.

*#57- Janiru  (Wednesday, 1/14/04) * – Despite her petite frame and appearance of as a pretty little girl who looks younger than her nearly eleven-year age, Janiru is a package full of danger.   She is now on her fifth belt in Karate, having come in 2nd in both of last year’s competition against competitors who were taller, older and more experienced.   She is a skilled archer, now ranked against the adults rather than children.  Last year in school’s 4th Grade reading tests she maxing out as being at Post-High School.  She is currently devouring her parents sci-fi and fantasy library. 

*#58-  Nagoragama (Thursday, 1/15/04)*

*#59- Wonkamania (Friday, 1/16/04)*

*#60- Yip (Saturday, 1/17/04)* 29 y/o at least for a few more months. Around the six foot one inch mark in height with no real idea about weight. Tall and skinny has been used in the past. I seem to be the only person that can see the gut I'm developing. This is probably a good thing. But I digress.currently working full time and have been with the place for ten years. Also studying to get a communications degree part time via distance ed.  Interests include RPG’s, Karate, brewing, computer games, reading and generally veging out in front of the TV with a beer. 

*#61 -  Piratecat (Sunday, 1/18/04)  * The one, the only, the peg-legged cat that we all know and love.  Piratecat is a person friend of all of the members of the Hiver of the Day Selection Committee and the only person we know in real life that has a 19 Charisma.   Also considered to be the second best game-master the Committee has ever seen, the best being his longtime companion and spouse KidCthulhu.  

*#62 – AquarianTaboo (Monday, 1/19/04) *   Resident of  Scotland with an uncanny ability to totally figure out everything about a person by only knowing the date and time of their birth and birth location.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

I nominate Crothian, randomling and Sniktch! 

I had an overwhelming urge to shout "Pikachu! I choose you!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 21, 2004)

wow ther sure are a lot of us.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 21, 2004)

Those are only the ones who got a day....there are thousands were they came from


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 21, 2004)

Good afternoon Hive.  It's lonely in here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Good afternoon Hive.  It's lonely in here.



Ideed, this thread seems to have become a lonely place these days.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Ideed, this thread seems to have become a lonely place these days.




Indeed.  I like the off-topic forum.  One stop shopping for silliness,  but the Hive doesn't seem to flourish here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Indeed.  I like the off-topic forum.  One stop shopping for silliness,  but the Hive doesn't seem to flourish here.



No, I was afraid that getting out of General Discussion would cause that to happen.   I've been doing my part to promote this board, but am about ready to toss in the towel.  Oh well, at least we still have Randomling's House.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Those are only the ones who got a day....there are thousands were they came from



 And not even that.  They forgot me!


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

I have to agree with you two. Since the boards were  moved the Hivemind thread it self has gotten less and less visitors.


----------



## blackshirt5 (Jan 22, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have to agree with you two. Since the boards were  moved the Hivemind thread it self has gotten less and less visitors.



 It's hard to stop in; when it was in General you could just right-click it and open a new window, now it's more work and with the stuff that gets posted in the Off-Topic forum(see also Fire Hoseish vomit) I don't stop by nearly often enough.


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

I dont mind the other off topic stuff that much. But mostly I just look at whats on the hive thread.  I dont really know why, but it is slower. Markably.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 22, 2004)

Seems to stand to reason that the Hivemind thread gains a lot less traffic now that it's here in an off-topic forum. Before the Hivemind was just about the only prolonged thread with off-topic content allowed on this board.

But in the 18 months of existance the Hivemind has had ups and downs, people leaving and coming back, and so on.

Back in april the Hivemind had almost died out and moved to Randomling's House all together but a conserted effort by particulary Maldur and I, revived it for a good while until I myself got too busy and also started posting at Randomling's House.

Also the very fact that the core Hivers more or less have switched our focus to Randomling's House in it self have contributed to the vaning traffic here. That and the much too frequent outages and slowdowns this board experiences.


On a personal note .. when the hell did I get so eloquent ?


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

I have not known you that long but you have always seemed well spoken to me....

Of course I could be wrong..
I know that I like your avatar.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 22, 2004)

It's part of a Paul Delaroche painting from 1855 I saw at Le Louvre.


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats great... I really like it.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

Greetings hive, how goes it?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Greetings hive, how goes it?




Going to bed I'm afraid. Well, at least I am.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, have a good sleep then at least.


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

I am still around. How have you been...


----------



## Queenie (Jan 22, 2004)

Hello Hive! How is everyone today?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

I got over my cold, so that's a good thing.  I also got a canvass letter from work, another good thing. 

I work for the state, and you take exams to get promotions.  A canvass letter basically says a job is open, are you interested in interviewing?  So I'm happy about that.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 22, 2004)

And WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (Jan 22, 2004)

So basically you've got an interview for...?


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

So its been a good day.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

I took the Library Clerk 2 exam.  The job would be working at the library in the University here in Albany.  Probably doing things like checking books out and in, shelving, helping people find things.

Probably easier work than I'm doing now (working with petroleum tax reports) and yet at a higher job grade and higher pay.

Yup, it's a been a good day.

How about everyone else?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2004)

Watching last week's Tru Calling and then be watching tonight's Tru Calling


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 22, 2004)

Orchid, you'd probably be in charge of students, who are the ones who generally do the checking in and checking out of books & shelving.

Helping people find stuff is likely too.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Probably easier work than I'm doing now (working with petroleum tax reports) and yet at a higher job grade and higher pay.
> 
> Yup, it's a been a good day.
> 
> How about everyone else?




Higher job grade and higher pay are usually good. My husband is from Saratoga. It's so beautiful up there!

My mom had surgery today so I had to be up at 4:00am. I am very tired, even after a nap. Plus I am tired of being cold all the time! I think it's going down to 10 degrees tonight. I went into NYC yesterday and now I am suffering wind burn. It stinks


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Watching last week's Tru Calling and then be watching tonight's Tru Calling




We watched the pilot of that, but haven't watched it since.  Is it worth switching the TV on for?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 22, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Higher job grade and higher pay are usually good. My husband is from Saratoga. It's so beautiful up there!
> 
> My mom had surgery today so I had to be up at 4:00am. I am very tired, even after a nap. Plus I am tired of being cold all the time! I think it's going down to 10 degrees tonight. I went into NYC yesterday and now I am suffering wind burn. It stinks




I hope the surgery went well.

I find after a hard day a nice hot bath is very relaxing.  Especially when it's cold out, you'll feel all nice and toasty.   I don't know any good remedies for wind burn, but I imagine the same things that soothe sunburn might work.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 22, 2004)

Surgery went great, thanks.

A nice bath does sound promising...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 22, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> We watched the pilot of that, but haven't watched it since.  Is it worth switching the TV on for?




I think it's okay, but I'm a Eliza Dushku fan.  I wouldn't replan my night around it (okay, I might but I wouldn't suggest it for anyone else).  The acting is okay, the plot mostly holds together.  It did get picked up for the full season, so something must be right for it.


----------



## ASH (Jan 22, 2004)

New avatar Orchid... Nice!

I have had a pretty good day all and all. I feel a bit out of sorts but not really for any reason. The kids both had doctor check ups today. Nathaniel's 4th birthday was yesterday, so he had his 4 yr check. Caeleb had his 9month birthday yesterday, so we had his 9 month check up.  Nathan had 3 shots. He was really brave. After getting the kids home I put them down for a nap and they recently woke up.  

I spent the majority of the day on the computer.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I spent the majority of the day on the computer.





Those are always great days! I bet you needed it after being away from the computer for most of your trip.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Telekinetic Children

"Every time I asked the kid where his fols were he just smiled and pointed to the big pot on the stove"


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Telekinetic Children
> 
> "Every time I asked the kid where his fols were he just smiled and pointed to the big pot on the stove"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Biker

"It's called a 'Hog', dork, not a 'pig'"


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 23, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *#61 -  Piratecat (Sunday, 1/18/04)  * The one, the only, the peg-legged cat that we all know and love.  Piratecat is a person friend of all of the members of the Hiver of the Day Selection Committee and the only person we know in real life that has a 19 Charisma.   Also considered to be the second best game-master the Committee has ever seen, the best being his longtime companion and spouse KidCthulhu.




you have a lot of those facts wrong (except for the part about KidC), but I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and say thank you.

Thank you.


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> Those are always great days! I bet you needed it after being away from the computer for most of your trip.




Yes it was. Infact I may spend the majority of tomarrow on the computer too!!! I am new to Live journal and I have decided that I really like it.

It was nice. It also helped me keep up my typing speed. I am going to school for administrative assistant and typing speed is really important.

Thus I need to practice alot..

umm... How is everyone..?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> you have a lot of those facts wrong (except for the part about KidC), but I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and say thank you.
> 
> Thank you.




I don't know, sounded pretty accurate to me.

Have a good day everyone, I'm off to work!


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2004)

Eeeuhm, is this like a club members post only? Do you have to know the secret handshake or something? If it helps, I've got a stuffed moose around here somewhere, and a rubber chicken.


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Eeeuhm, is this like a club members post only? Do you have to know the secret handshake or something? If it helps, I've got a stuffed moose around here somewhere, and a rubber chicken.




I am pretty sure that you dont have to be a member to be part of the hive. So just hang out in this thread and post your day to day comments and comment others day to day comments.. we are all friendly...


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I am pretty sure that you dont have to be a member to be part of the hive. So just hang out in this thread and post your day to day comments and comment others day to day comments.. we are all friendly...



Can my rubber chicken post as well?


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes the rubber chicken can post as well, but HE has to do the Chicken dance first with Eric's Grandma....  (my grandma loves the chicken dance)!


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Yes the rubber chicken can post as well, but HE has to do the Chicken dance first with Eric's Grandma.... (my grandma loves the chicken dance)!



Is that the double-crossover-double-twirl chicken dance or the single-crossover-double-twirl-tripple-tap chicken dance? (he doesn't wanna make a fool of himself in front of Eric's grandma)


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

What ever he is more comfortable with. We want him to feel welcome.


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a chicken story but it is a bit shocking.. so you are warned..

My father grew up as the youngest of 13 in Queens. As you can imagine they were very poor. They had a patch of lawn in the back of their flat where they grew some food. My grandfather was very old fashioned Italian right off the ship.

Anyway, they got this chicken (you can see where this is going I think). The kids were so excited because now they had a pet. They named it and petted it and loved it until one day they came home and it was on the table for dinner. Of course, the kids refused to eat their pet, and my Grandfather was very confused and was heard saying "Damn American Kids..."

True story.


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I have a chicken story but it is a bit shocking.. so you are warned..
> 
> My father grew up as the youngest of 13 in Queens. As you can imagine they were very poor. They had a patch of lawn in the back of their flat where they grew some food. My grandfather was very old fashioned Italian right off the ship.
> 
> ...




I have a similar story about Chickens. Growing up we raised a few chickens on the farm and it was always my job to clean the coop and take care of the baby chicks. Of course they grew up and we had to kill them.. IT sucked. But the thing that sucked more was when we cut the heads off they really did run around... One even tried to fly. 
Funniest sight of my life.. Headless flying chicken..


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, that must really have stunk


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

It did!


----------



## Queenie (Jan 23, 2004)

Is it me or are these boards really slow?


----------



## hong (Jan 23, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> I have a similar story about Chickens. Growing up we raised a few chickens on the farm and it was always my job to clean the coop and take care of the baby chicks. Of course they grew up and we had to kill them.. IT sucked. But the thing that sucked more was when we cut the heads off they really did run around... One even tried to fly.
> Funniest sight of my life.. Headless flying chicken..




I must point out, regardless of the context, that "The Headless Flying Chickens" would make an excellent name for a rock band.


----------



## ASH (Jan 23, 2004)

Or "Syncronized Cannonballs"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Maniac

"He was a quiet man, kept to himself mostly..."


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 23, 2004)

That's it, now you've done it.

Total emotional breakdown of my rubber chicken. You cruel, heartless people.
He won't be able to sleep all night now.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Observatory

"Professor, every time I look through the telescope that one star seems to be getting closer.  That's not right, is it?"


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 23, 2004)

'Sure it is, I always wanted to meet Tom Cruise in person'


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Dead Battery

"Engine's gone"

"You can fix it though, right?"

"No, I mean it's GONE.  As in no longer present."


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

Afternoon Hive, how's everyone today?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Things are good here

Grim Reefer

"Homicidal maniacs frown on recreational drug use"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Grim Reefer
> 
> "Homicidal maniacs frown on recreational drug use"




I like that.

It's a good day here too, always good when you get to come home early.  Sadly, I must now tackle the large pile of dishes and get the living room clean for tonights game.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

I try to clean a bit each day so it's never too much at once.  But I've found that gamers are not that inclined to care about a clean place  

So Much Blood

"Blood on the walls, blood on the ceiling, blood on the furniture...what is this 'Decor By Manson'?'


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Supreme Galactic Ruler

"I come from a long line of despots who can't seem to conquer this planet, even though we have the technology to turn it to dust.....BUT I'M DIFFERENT"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Sadly, I must now tackle the large pile of dishes and get the living room clean for tonights game.



Yes, the pile has grown to epic proportions.  I did dishes yesterday and today, but it still looks like we have all the dishes in the apartment stacked on the counter and the stove.  It's very depressing.

At least the floors look okay after a cleaning and the trash being taken out.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

that'sa bunch of dishes  

Subway Tunnel

"It's the last train to CHUDsville."


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

We were pretty good about them for a while.  But usually they just get left for a day or two, and the pile starts looking overwhelming and you just can't face it.

But they're getting done now.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that'sa bunch of dishes




Yes it is.  We've been lazy.

And you know that you're lazy when you decide not to make dinner cause all the pots and pans are dirty and you don't want to navigate the pyramid of dishes to clean them.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

Space Predator

"Metal Skin..Acid for blood, no remorese....reminds me of my lawyer"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

Guess I'll have to wash the rest tomorrow.  Thankfully, the pile is not nearly as scary now.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

you'all have no dishwasher?  be it the appliance or indentured servant?

Increased Bosy Count

"8 bodies and the credits haven't even started!!  I have a good feeling about this one!!"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 23, 2004)

the only dishwasher we have is our own hands.

If only we could train the cats to wash dishes.  Then we'd be set.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 23, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> the only dishwasher we have is our own hands.
> 
> If only we could train the cats to wash dishes.  Then we'd be set.




They're already good at knocking things off counters and opening cabinets.  AO's shaving stuff was knocked all over the bathroom this morning, and another kitty had gotten to the recyclables under the sink.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

no dishwasher....ouch...I really like my dishwasher.......

Military Installation

"Area 51, Warehouse 23....it's like conspiracy bingo."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> They're already good at knocking things off counters and opening cabinets.  AO's shaving stuff was knocked all over the bathroom this morning, and another kitty had gotten to the recyclables under the sink.




If the cats are short hair and don't shed much they make good towels.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 23, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> They're already good at knocking things off counters and opening cabinets.  AO's shaving stuff was knocked all over the bathroom this morning, and another kitty had gotten to the recyclables under the sink.



 oh... yeah...

so I guess I should be sure to clean my razor good before I use it next, huh?

I like it much better when she decides to play with your stuff.....


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> you have a lot of those facts wrong (except for the part about KidC), but I'm just going to keep my mouth shut and say thank you.Thank you.



Turns out you're right.  I had posted   _"Piratecat is a person friend of all of the members of the Hiver of the Day Selection Committee". _   While you are indeed a friend of the humans who serve on the committee, and the feline members on it have also met you, several of the sheep members have been acquired since the time of your last visit to our humble home.   I stand by the rest of the post (and I knew you'd agree about the KC comment).


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> I have a chicken story but it is a bit shocking..



Well, we raise our sheep for both wool and meat.   With one exception, actually two (as the exception had a daughter this year) that is the case.  The exception was rejected by its mother and we had to raise it inside the house and bottle feed it, so we all became attached (me especially, she still think's I'm her mother).   My kids take these two sheep for walks using dog collar and leashes.   It's funny when people seriously ask them what type of dogs they are. 

The kids understand that they are raised for meat, and actually like the taste of lamb.   We only need one ram, so the other ram lambs find their way into the freezer.   My in-laws however think that we are insane and they feel that any animal raised is a pet.   One sister-in-law keeps asking if we are planning to kill and eat the cats as well.   Definately not farmer types.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> One sister-in-law keeps asking if we are planning to kill and eat the cats as well.




I am so questioning everything you feed me when I'm there


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I am so questioning everything you feed me when I'm there



Don't worry, we do not have any good recipies for cat.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

The scarey thing is, I'm sure your wife does........


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The scarey thing is, I'm sure your wife does........



Nah, cats have nothing to fear from her.  She is terrified of rhodents, so will always want to have cats around to deal with them.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

Ya, but your wife has suprised me many times with the things she knows and does.  She might not use the recipe, but she knows of one


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

We just had one of those quiet but productive games.  I'm happy.  Sometimes it's good when you're missing a person or two.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> We just had one of those quiet but productive games.  I'm happy.  Sometimes it's good when you're missing a person or two.



 damn it! I missed a quiet game.  I've been waiting for those.

And, obviously, I'm still around.  Though, I'm mostly over at Randomlings tonight.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 24, 2004)

hey Hive. Is this the new thread by default?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

looks like it

Satanic Cultists

"Natas Liah Lla"


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 24, 2004)

That's good. Although the thread name probably should include the tag. Some may get lost and confused. How are you doing?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

tired...bed time around these parts was like 2 hours ago.  Today was a vacation from reality.  Night Hive.....


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 24, 2004)

Goodnight, Crothian.


----------



## hong (Jan 24, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> That's it, now you've done it.
> 
> Total emotional breakdown of my rubber chicken. You cruel, heartless people.
> He won't be able to sleep all night now.



 If you know what I mean, and I think you do.

So I'm a bit late, sue me.


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2004)

_Knightfall pops his head through the door of the Hivemind Lounge... looks around... takes a deep  breath and yells out:_

"I'm going to bed now! Goodnight to the hivers! Don't stay up all night!


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, but your wife has suprised me many times with the things she knows and does.  She might not use the recipe, but she knows of one




You were right.  I asked  her, she does know of one.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 24, 2004)

Goodafternoon hive,

At my work, finished most of it, just plain bored, looking at En world..... Time to go home to wife and kiddie, cya later.

Btw, when my grandparents married during the war, the guests had rabbit at the wedding diner..... roofrabbit. If you want the correct ingredient I'll ask her .


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

The "Hiver of the Week" poll has now been posted over on Randomling's House in the Third Circle forum.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 24, 2004)

And if you don't bother finding it, it's here.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

Good morning Hive.  Gotta love Saturday, the only day I sleep into the double digits of the morning.


----------



## ASH (Jan 24, 2004)

Good morning hivers...

I am hoping that its a great day. I have a friend coming down later this morning to hang out. That should be fun.

Yesterday I went to a Mary Kay party and I had enough control to not buy a thing.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds like you're going to have a good day.  Always nice to just hang out with good friends.

It's pretty easy for me to resist buying makeup, as I don't wear it and have no idea how to put it on correctly.  I just never learned.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 24, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Btw, when my grandparents married during the war, the guests had rabbit at the wedding diner..... roofrabbit. If you want the correct ingredient I'll ask her .




If it involves real belgian fries, please do, I love those.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 24, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> It's pretty easy for me to resist buying makeup, as I don't wear it and have no idea how to put it on correctly.  I just never learned.





I don't wear it either, usually, though there was the crazy raving days in the mid-90's, but that's a whole other conversation.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Good morning Hive.  Gotta love Saturday, the only day I sleep into the double digits of the morning.



 I didn't get to sleep in til double digits.

Damn cat wouldn't let me sleep through the night.  She kept pestering me with face in face and claws on side.  Got me up at 4:30.  Went back to bed after feeding her, but she wasn't happy with that development.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 24, 2004)

Ao the Overkitty said:
			
		

> Damn cat wouldn't let me sleep through the night.  She kept pestering me with face in face and claws on side.  Got me up at 4:30.  Went back to bed after feeding her, but she wasn't happy with that development.




A solution to your problem, by continuing a topic from the previous page.  Just take the word "chicken" and substitute "cat":

Buttermilk Fried Chicken - Ladies Home Journal - May, 1992

4 (2 lbs.) large chicken parts 
3/4 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 cup flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil. divided 
1 1/4 cups buttermilk 
4 bunches green onions, cut into 3" 
Combine chicken, salt, pepper, and the flour on large plate; toss lightly to coat. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in large skillet over high heat. Add chicken and cook until golden on all sides, 5 to 8 minutes. Remove chicken, discarding excess oil. Return skillet to heat and add buttermilk, scraping pan with wooden spoon to loosen any brown bits. Add chicken, skin side up. Reduce heat, cover, and simmer until chicken is tender and juices run clear, 15 to 20 minutes.
Meanwhile, heat remaining oil in another skillet over high heat. Add green onions and toss to coat. Cook until golden, 2 to 3 minutes. Season to taste.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> I don't wear it either, usually, though there was the crazy raving days in the mid-90's, but that's a whole other conversation.




It was easier then, you didn't have to know how to put it on right, just heavy.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 24, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> It was easier then, you didn't have to know how to put it on right, just heavy.




When you're a guy _you do not_ use heavy make-up _ever_ even in the mid-90's.

A dash of eyeliner, a dap of mascara, and a bit glossy lipstick was all I ever used. But that was then, and off course being under influence of various substances helped a great deal in bringing down the normal defesenses on behaviour.


----------



## ASH (Jan 24, 2004)

My mom uses alot of make up. She has really crappy skin, so she always wore alot of make up.  So I used to watch her put it on before she would go to work. It was like a little mom and me time. Then when she stopped working at Wal-Mart (i was about 13) she started to sell Mary Kay. 
So I always kind of knew how to put it on. 

Although my skin is better than hers, its still pretty blotchy. SO I use make up alot, pretty much anytime I go out. But mostly I use the pampering stuff. Lotion's, Lip balm's, ect... the make up is pretty average, but their lip mask and balm is AMAZING.. especially during the cold Iowa winter.


----------



## ASH (Jan 24, 2004)

BY THE WAY.. we are having another food fight at randomlings house...


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> When you're a guy _you do not_ use heavy make-up _ever_ even in the mid-90's.
> 
> A dash of eyeliner, a dap of mascara, and a bit glossy lipstick was all I ever used. But that was then, and off course being under influence of various substances helped a great deal in bringing down the normal defesenses on behaviour.




I was imagining more the punkers, who put on thick black eyeliner, black shadow, and white powder for the rest of the face, and spiked up their hair.  Hmm, that could be goths too....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> BY THE WAY.. we are having another food fight at randomlings house...




I've been there, lurking in corners and giggling.

I can't seem to keep up with everything through... and I seem to have a genetic difficulty with throwing sweets that I could have eaten instead........


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2004)

I have returned VICTORIOUS!

All the chores for today are done.  Now i just have to keep myself amused.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

Don't you still have to feed various critters tonight?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> Don't you still have to feed various critters tonight?



 Well.. yes... of course.  But that is this evening.  There is lots of time between now and then.

Sides, that takes maybe a half an hour.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

Disembodies Brain

"You shall all kneel before me....as soon as I get out of this damned jar!"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Disembodies Brain
> 
> "You shall all kneel before me....as soon as I get out of this damned jar!"




Now that one I like!


----------



## guedo79 (Jan 24, 2004)

You could always just eat them. One a night would really cut down on your chores after a few weeks.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

I just post random ones.  I suffle the deck and then cut it and post what I find.

Albino Alligators

"People, never flush your pets!"


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 24, 2004)

*poings into Hive*

Hello again.  Been off keeping myself busy.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

The Bermuda Triangle

"Well, it's more of a rhomboid, actually."


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

I think I killed my first thread (over at randomlings).  Oh well, I guess it happens to everyone.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

we'll drudge it up eventually, or just let it lie.  no biggy either way

Morgue

"The folks around here seem poretty stiff at first, but once you get to know them, they're pretty cool."


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 24, 2004)

*walks in nonchalontly*
*looks around*
*yawns*

*raises voice to inadubly high volume*

HOW'S EVERYBODY DOIN' TONIGHT?!?!?!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

Caves outside of town

"What are you worried about?"

"Cave-ins, getting lost, rabid bats, atomic monsters.....need I go on?"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

OK!

Trying to find out how to contact a friend of mine.  I didn't check my hotmail for 30 days, so I lost it, and with it her email address.  I don't have her current phone or street address, and she has a bunch of my furniture that I couldn't move when I moved out here.

I don't want to lose the friend and the furniture both, any advice?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 24, 2004)

google her?  Contact a mutual friend?  use the phone book?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 24, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> google her?  Contact a mutual friend?  use the phone book?




I google her name and I get so much information there's no way I could ever go through it all.  The only mutual friend we have is her ex-husband, I doubt she'd been keeping him in the loop.  I know she's in the Chicago area... which would be a HUGE phone book to go through.  

You see my dilemna, I'm sure.

She's a sweet girl, and as much as I hate to lose the stuff, I've been without it for three years.  It won't kill me, and I wouldn't mind her having it.  I'd like to talk to her again though.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 24, 2004)

And thus I have changed my avatar.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 24, 2004)

I'm just kinda mooching around atm. Painting Warmachine minis after many games of it today, and considering waiting until the 28th of this month to post up a new Acrozatarim SH thread, since that would make it exactly 2 years since I started the first thread


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea to me.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 25, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> And thus I have changed my avatar.




That'll take some getting used to.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> That'll take some getting used to.



So it will.   

I figure it's far better than a screaming Ryoga.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hitch hiker

"Come on, let's pick him up.  What could it hurt?"


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Hitch hiker
> 
> "Come on, let's pick him up.  What could it hurt?"



Long-term gas mileage?


----------



## 2d6 (Jan 25, 2004)

Greetins Hive!


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok.....I got a 2 and a 3, which makes 5.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 25, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> Greetins Hive!




Ahhhh, d6's, my favorite kind of dice.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

*prods hive*


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Before I head to bed, I'd just like to let everyone know that there's a poem fully translated from english to elven in my translation thread.  Quite impressive, if I do say so myself.

Link's in my sig.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello?  Anybody alive in here?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2004)

Inanimate Objects

"Oh great, it's the 'Attack of the Vending Machine From Hell!'"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 25, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Hello?  Anybody alive in here?




Still alive, but crashing soon.  Long day of gaming ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 25, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Inanimate Objects
> 
> "Oh great, it's the 'Attack of the Vending Machine From Hell!'"



Wasn't that featured prominently in the beginning of Maximum Overdrive?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2004)

Pretty much.  They're cards from a sci fi/horror B movie card game.  

The Mall

"Does this brain make me look fat?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2004)

The Best Friend

"We do everything together."

"EVERYTHING?"


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Hive.
The second Mars lander, Opportunity, just landed on Mars.  Ah-nold is at Mission Control. Probably telling everyone, "I've been to Mars before."

Edit: Interestingly enough,_ Total Recall_ is showing now on TBS.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2004)

Mornin' Hive. For a change working today aain, bugger. And next weekend as well, wich makes it 19 working days in a row before i have a day off. Bugger Bugger Bugger.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 25, 2004)

Morning Hive.   Looks to me a good day.  My dissertation draft went off to the proofreader yesterday meaning that I can actually have fun today instead of doing school work.   So I'm off to a collectors show with my daughter to see what holes I can fill in my comic collection list.   Looking mostly for old Justice League and Teen Titans (the original series of both, from the 1960's & 1970's).  Later.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 25, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> So I'm off to a collectors show with my daughter to see what holes I can fill in my comic collection list. Looking mostly for old Justice League and Teen Titans (the original series of both, from the 1960's & 1970's). Later.



Sounds like fun. Enjoy


----------



## ASH (Jan 25, 2004)

Hello hive....


Angcuru I really like your new Avatar...

I am having a pretty good day... I am just going through the morning motions. Tea, Toast, Internet.   

I am going to have a big day though, lots of cleaning and we have to go to my  mother-in-law's for supper...


----------



## Crothian (Jan 25, 2004)

SAlow Paced

"it's half over and nobody's dead yet.  What a rip off!"


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> Angcuru I really like your new Avatar...



So do I.  I wasn't actually looking to change mine last night, but was looking for sone pictures for inspiration as to what my namesake character looks like.  Lo and behold, I find an illustration that looks EXACTLY as I had envisioned him.  Except for the facial tattoos, but My PHOTOSHOPPING (take THAT adobe!) skills are limited to cropping and resizing.   What are you gong to do...y'know.

So, as the character now has a face, and my avatar was needing a change due the the lack of spiffiness possessed by a screaming Ryoga, the change was made.

Plus it _kinda_ looks like me.  As in if I had long shiny hair, a more slender, poiny face, green eyes, and elf-ears.  Yeah...  I just described half the guys in the continental U.S. of A., didn't I?


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

I think it's cool too.

Should write something more shouldn't I? .. nope .. slipped my mind ..


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Ok, here's an idea.

King Kong meets Elvira, Mistress of the Dark...on....wait for it....THE STARSHIP ENTERPRISE!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

noooo .. *tries to poke my eyes* .. make the visons go away ..


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 25, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> Looking mostly for old Justice League and Teen Titans (the original series of both, from the 1960's & 1970's).



Found several Silver Age DC comics for very reasonable prices:

Justice League #45, 75, 97, 99, 107, 109, 122, 137 & 141 (1966-1977);
Teen Titans #12, 37, 40, 41 & 43 (1967-1973);
Wonder Woman #138, 203 & 219)   (1963 - 1973);
World's Finest #220 (1973).


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 25, 2004)

I know a guy who has tons of old comic books, he might be willing to trade. Sure his are all in danish but that's not a problem is it?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 25, 2004)

Y'know, I just learned that I can translate people's names into elvish.  Neato.


----------



## Tallok (Jan 26, 2004)

*beats on hive w/ a stick* HEY! anyone here?!


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 26, 2004)

I am here.... now


----------



## Darkness (Jan 26, 2004)

Tallok said:
			
		

> *beats on hive w/ a stick* HEY! anyone here?!



Not me. Really.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Pitchfork

"Mathter, thereth an angry mob to thee you..."


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm here but not for long.  The new boss called a meeting for 7:00 A.M. tomorrow.   I think there are places in hell reserved for things like that.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Day off tommorrow, with the Level 2 Snow Emergency!!  

Creative Differences

"You may be the director, but I'M the Producer."


----------



## Tallok (Jan 26, 2004)

well hello, and goodbye, I go to the bass lesson have a nice eviening hive


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 26, 2004)

They're saying the snow is suppossed to hit tuesday all day.

doesn't bode well.  I may be stuck at my folks house that day if it's nasty, cause if I go to work, I HAVE to get back to my folk's house to take care of the animals.

I SOOOOOO do not look forward to snowblowing their long drive.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Tickets Please

"What are we seeing?"

"Naughty Nymphos from Neptune."

"NICE!"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

AO, where are you?


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 26, 2004)

I live in Albany NY.  Course, my folks live 40 minutes north of there.

They haven't said what kind of accumulation we'll be getting yet, though.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 26, 2004)

Hopefully, orchid is on the road heading back from Buffalo with some of the other members of our gaming group.

Our DM is from Buffalo and still runs for his old group (in the same world and area that we are currently playing in).  This is the third joint game that has been run, though there have been games where one player from the Buffalo group has sat in on a session of ours.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

That's cool, I'm in my 6th campaign in my world.  I pretty much stopped snowing here with only a hlf foot on the ground.  

Alien Artifact

"What do you think it does?"


----------



## Tallok (Jan 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That's cool, I'm in my 6th campaign in my world.  I pretty much stopped snowing here with only a hlf foot on the ground.
> 
> Alien Artifact
> 
> "What do you think it does?"



 only half foot?!?!?!? the city shuts down with half a foot! we had that a few weeks ago, most snowfall for more than 10 or twenty eyars


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2004)

Long time, No HIVE... 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74730

Jump in while you can if you haven't already!


----------



## Tallok (Jan 26, 2004)

hello, and g;bye again
g'night hive, I'm going to bed now, as I have to leave for school at 6:45 tomorrow morning


----------



## ASH (Jan 26, 2004)

Mornin hive... anyone around


----------



## ASH (Jan 26, 2004)

*Pokes hive again*

Darnit hive.. dont make me get my rubber chicken..


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 26, 2004)

We don't like to sit in the dark so we have gone sunnyside.


----------



## DrZombie (Jan 26, 2004)

ASH said:
			
		

> *Pokes hive again*
> 
> Darnit hive.. dont make me get my rubber chicken..



Rubber chickens, they'll take over the world... 
Did your chicken dance with eric's grandma yet?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Gotta love the rubber chickens.....


Big Budget

"Won't your dad mind us using his gold card?"

"Nah, I'll give him Executive Producer credit."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Survivalist

"Looks like you broke into the wrong gall-durned rec room!"


----------



## Mark (Jan 26, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Long time, No HIVE...
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=74730
> 
> Jump in while you can if you haven't already!




Hustle up, HIVEroos!  Final warning...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 26, 2004)

Board too slooooow. Don't bother posting or reading right now.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

Reload

"We need Bigger guns."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm bored

Underground Monsters

"They're under the ground.  They're under the gall-durned Ground!"


----------



## ASH (Jan 26, 2004)

It is slow.


----------



## ASH (Jan 26, 2004)

Me too;


----------



## Crothian (Jan 26, 2004)

It's Alive...Alive!!

"I swear you'd lose your head if it wasn't bolted on!"


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 26, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's Alive...Alive!!
> 
> "I swear you'd lose your head if it wasn't bolted on!"



"Running isn't a plan. Running's what you do when a plan fails."


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 26, 2004)

RANDOMLING has been chosen as the First *Hiver of the Week*


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2004)

I was so close!!!

Space Vampires

"In Space, no one can hear you bleed."


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 27, 2004)

*Randomling, the Hiver of the Week, has made the following selections*

Randomling's House Forum of the Week: Writing (post, my people!) 
http://www.randomlingshouse.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=10

Book of the Week: Woman on the Edge of Time by Marge Piercy 

Film of the Week: Pirates of the Caribbean 

TV Show of the Week: The West Wing 

Pre-20th Century Music of the Week: Verdi's Reqiuem


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ick, the board problems are starting to make my brain melt.  

Plus:


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2004)

Swamp Hut

"Relax, nobody knows about this place."

"Then doesn't that mean that nobody knows were we are?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 27, 2004)

Working Title

"How can it be the same movie if my character's gone from being an ex priest turned police dective to a Eskimo Seal Hunter?"


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 27, 2004)

Wasn't that a Steven Segal Movie?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

proably, but these are from a B movie card game

Recreational Vehicle

"It may not be as fast, but you should see the way it crushes zombies."


----------



## Tallok (Jan 28, 2004)

hello, nice quote for the last, how's the hive ?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 28, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Wasn't that a Steven Segal Movie?





i sooooo, wish i had the corpulent Steven Seagal right now.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

Meanwhile, back at the....

"Didn't we pass a castle back down the road a few miles?"


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> "Didn't we pass a castle back down the road a few miles?"



   That's always a good start!  But it's too early in the morning for me to remember all of the best lines.


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 28, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, back at the....
> 
> "Didn't we pass a castle back down the road a few miles?"




ahhhh Oozey, you bring out the best..

from the local Rocky Crowd here:
"Castles don't have phones - *@#hole!"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

Town Drunk

"Hey Mithter, buy a guy a drink....say, is tat a thentacle?"


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

Security Gaurd

"Um...Zombies aren't in the training maual.  I think I should call for back up."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 28, 2004)

Crabmen

"Why do you have to be so Shellfish?"


----------



## Envel (Jan 29, 2004)

hello everybody!  long time no see

*unique handshake*


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

howdy---Ho!!  and you get:


Take Two

"Okay people, one more time."


----------



## Envel (Jan 29, 2004)

grrrrreat!

hows the weather in ohio?


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 29, 2004)

Crothian, where are you getting these quotes from?  Some of them are pretty good.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Envel said:
			
		

> grrrrreat!
> 
> hows the weather in ohio?





Cold and windy.  

Roosters

"Roosters?  In the middle of Burbank?"
"Poetic license."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> Crothian, where are you getting these quotes from?  Some of them are pretty good.




It took over 40 of these cards posted before someone asked.  Either people just assume I'm crazy and are afraid to question my antics or....ya, that's probableby it.  

These are cards from Grave Robbers 2: Skippy's Revenge

Z-man  games has 4 card games that are inspired by B movies of different genres (Grave robbers from outer Space and Grave Robbers 2 are hoor/sci fi; Canibal pygyms from the Jungle of Doom is action adventure; and Kung Fu Samurai on Giant Robot Island is martial art/anime/godzilla types).  I'm just typing the card name and the quote, not the actually card text in how its used in the game.  Damn fun games, really funny.  Basically, everyone is making a movie and you use moinster to kill the characters of the other peoples movies.  

Hunchback Assistant

"Mathter, I got this brain from Abby someone.....Abby Normal."


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 29, 2004)

Thwack.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

who are you thwacking??

Amphibious

"Kiss it on the snout.  Maybe it will turn into a giant, rampaging prince!"


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 29, 2004)

...I _DON'T_ _*KNOW*_!

Whomever wishes to be thwacked, I guess.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

Double Feature Creature Show

"At the late night, double feature picture show...."


----------



## the Jester (Jan 29, 2004)

silvermoon said:
			
		

> *#50 –  The Jester -  (Wednesday, 1/07/04) - * Not as comedic as you'd think, but nevertheless a regular Hiveminder, if not quite so regular as some. Spent some considerable time journeying across the USA guesting at ENWorlders houses, so he's asked to be the Hivemind Ambassador. Has actually witnessed one of Piratecat's games. Oooooh.





For the record, I _played in_ that game, folks!  

God damn, that was fun.


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It took over 40 of these cards posted before someone asked.  Either people just assume I'm crazy and are afraid to question my antics or....ya, that's probableby it.




It's probably because of this... may I present from page 6?



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> Pretty much.  They're cards from a sci fi/horror B movie card game.




I knew it was grave robbers as well, but that might be from hearing about it over at randomlings.


----------



## Tallok (Jan 29, 2004)

yea same with me, I knew it before that comment though, just from all the raving on randomlings...
so how's everyone?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

orchid blossom said:
			
		

> It's probably because of this... may I present from page 6?




Well, good point    

Funny Guy Who Gets It In the Final Reel

"I can't believe we made it out alive....GAK!"


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Hive. How's it going?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 29, 2004)

pretty good, I'll only be on a bit longer, maybe I'll read abit before heading to bed... But I have been writing more poetry  how're you?


----------



## Tallok (Jan 29, 2004)

...And to bed I head. g'night hive


----------



## Drew (Jan 29, 2004)

Thwack me please, just not too hard...


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 29, 2004)

Well. OK, you asked for it.
Thwack.

How are you Drew?
Goodnight Tallok.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 29, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> For the record, I _played in_ that game, folks!



I've played in probably around two-dozen games run by PirateCat, what a great experience!   I was really bummed when I had a regional job back in 1997 & 1998 that had me traveling around New England where I was spending two nights every week at a hotel in the west Boston suburbs but *neither* of those nights fell on the same evening as his game night!


----------



## ASH (Jan 29, 2004)

Drew said:
			
		

> Thwack me please, just not too hard...





ummm.... Confession to make.. the above post was not made by Drew. It was made by me.. its just the computer still had him logged in...and i did not know it.

Ooops...  

So Thwack me... not him...


----------



## Babette (Jan 29, 2004)

*unrelated*

your pics been doneThe Lady Raven 

uncoloured versionpencil


----------



## Kilmore (Jan 29, 2004)

Popping in, saying hi, dodging thwappings.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 29, 2004)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> Popping in, saying hi, dodging thwappings.



That's THWACKings, oh stitched one.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 29, 2004)

Howzit hangin in the Hizzive??


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

College Campus

"It's not the Student Body that bothers me...it's all the student bodies."


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 29, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> College Campus
> 
> "It's not the Student Body that bothers me...it's all the student bodies."



Actually, shouldn't that be:  "distracts me"?

 

I know _I've_ bumped into a few trees on campus.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 29, 2004)

it's horror context.  So, its not the people on campaus that bother the talkier, it's all the dead bodiues of the people on campus that bothers him.

Hiding Place

"...so that's when I crawled into the outhouse...and now you know what that smell is..."


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2004)

Weak Heart

"Ack! Gah! Gurgle..THUD!"


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 30, 2004)

Evening hivers... how goes the day?


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2004)

Store Clerk

"Who wants Some?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 30, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Store Clerk
> 
> "Who wants Some?"



 I do!...well, only if by Some, you mean cookies.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2004)

Not cookies...defiantly not cookies  

Starship Commander

"Captain, that was amazing!"
"Sometimes I amaze even myself."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 30, 2004)

No cookies? Well then BAH I say! BAH!


----------



## Tallok (Jan 30, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> No cookies? Well then BAH I say! BAH!



 yeah, I want cookies! I'm going to sit right here until I get cookies!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 30, 2004)

Roll the Credits!!

Guess I'll stop with the cards, it's getting old


----------



## Tallok (Jan 30, 2004)

funny, but yea, it kind of puts a damper on other chatter....did you sleep ata ll?! I noticed those every few hours or minutes or somesuch thing/


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Just dropping in to say hi again, so... 

Hi!

Since I'm sicker than a pile of poop, though, I'll seeya all later.

'Night.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
It has been a long time


----------



## arwink (Jan 30, 2004)

Howdy Stranger.

Where have you been hiding?


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Are my eyes decieving me, or is that really Horacio, the Long Lost?


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
> It has been a long time



    

     

Horacio! How ARE you?


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 30, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Are my eyes decieving me, or is that really Horacio, the Long Lost?



Nah, it's only an optical illusion, Horacio hasn't been seen in these parts in ages.  Of course, if it really was everybody's favorite French Spaniard I'd give him a warm "Welcome back to the Hive", but since it's only an illusion I'll have to pass.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
> It has been a long time



It's alive! It's alive! 

*warm hug*

Hello, mate. Welcome back!


----------



## Alatriste (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi hive


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Hive!

And sorry for having dissapeared. Specially my most sincere apologies to Carnifex (but, at the end, it has been for the best, because EN Publishing is a better home for Steam and Steel, CONGRATULATIONS!).


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2004)

Where have you BEEN man! 

*hugs*


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Thanks for the warm welcome, Hive!
> 
> And sorry for having dissapeared. Specially my most sincere apologies to Carnifex (but, at the end, it has been for the best, because EN Publishing is a better home for Steam and Steel, CONGRATULATIONS!).




It's real, it's real! He's real! 

Glad to see you here once more, Horacio 

I must admit to having felt rather guilty to having taken Steam & Steel to ENPub in the end, but I made damn sure you got a mention in the 'thanks to' section, and if you want I'll see what I can do to get you a free copy.

So, is this a temporary return or are we to expect some *serious* catching up on story hours?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Am I real? Am I real?

_Horacio hits the wall with the fist to test if he is real_

Ouch! I guess yes, I am real...



Carnifex, don't feel guilty, it's me who feels guilty. 
And Steam and Steel will have now far better distribution and art, I'm glad for you.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio, if it weren't for you I probably wouldn't have written Steam & Steel   

So. how're things with you these days? How is that thing called life?  Should we expect the Return of the Horacio, or is this merely a short drift-through? Oh, and check out randomlingshouse.com - the place where much of the Hive business really goes on


----------



## Maldur (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow , I so looked around for ya!!

Good to have you back Grasshopper!


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2004)

Posting for the sake of posting - and to say it's good to see you, 'Racio!


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Heh, I just noticed Horacio has updated his avatar - nice facial hair, man


----------



## ASH (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Am I real? Am I real?
> 
> _Horacio hits the wall with the fist to test if he is real_
> 
> ...




I do not know who this person is.....


Hello, I am ash. I am relatively new to the hive, but since Novemeber have become a loud and active person...

Welcome back, Hopfully we can get to know eachother...


----------



## randomling (Jan 30, 2004)

Ash, meet Horacio, one of the very first ever Hiveminders and officially the nicest iconic jester in the world.

Horacio, meet Ash, a newer but extremely enthusiastic and nice Hiver.

Aah! With Ash and Horacio in the thread, I think niceness is reaching critical mass! Quick, where's Piratecat!


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

*GROUP HUG*

Hope things have cleared up for you, Horacio, since I think the last time I spoke to you it wasn't going so well.

And, um, if I may ask, does this mean that Dragongirl is going to be returning as well?  I miss all the blushing...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Life has changed quite a bit in these 8 months, and I think myself too.

But I still love story hours, so I'm going to get a fix for my addiction, see you latter


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

You've got a LOT to catch up on in 8 months!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> You've got a LOT to catch up on in 8 months!




I haven't posted... but who tells you I haven't read?


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Well, I'm currently writing up the first post for the new thread for my story hour, since the previous one was getting long and I've decided to start afresh, so that'll be up before too long


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> Well, I'm currently writing up the first post for the new thread for my story hour, since the previous one was getting long and I've decided to start afresh, so that'll be up before too long




Cool, this is the kind of thing that make great to be back


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
> It has been a long time




*HORACIO!!!*

Ahem, scuse me- just startled to seeya after so long!  How are you??


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Big H, I'm so glad you decided to pop in. We have truly missed you, and a line once in a while to let us know not to worry would have been nice. But there are no hard feelings.

Drop in here or at Random's at your leisure, which I hope is often.

Btw, I see you've grown a little facial hair there    cool


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

THANKS guys!
Truely, thank you all, I didn't dare to hope such a nice welcome.


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

Just to inform the brave and courageous community of Hiveminders that Carnifex's story hour is back up and rolling in a shiny new thread, here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75957

The poor buggers are about to head into the Arcanist's Tower 

And now, I'm off to have some dinner


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
> It has been a long time




 !!!! 

Holy crap!  

Wow, It's good to see you're alive and well, we all missed you.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

I actually went out of my way to announce Horacio's return in Sep's current SH thread...   

We _missed_ you, guy!


----------



## Terraism (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm going to second all the "holy craps!"  It's good to see you back, Horacio.  Stay a while, hm?  We've all missed ya.


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 30, 2004)

*joins in with the hugging*

Horacio, you must make with the reading of Carnifex's Story Hour!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks again, all these huggings make me really happy, I missed you, guys!

I'll try to stay, but not as often as before (_i.e._ I won't _live_ at EN World, as I did a year ago  )


----------



## Malcolm (Jan 30, 2004)

/hugz*


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> I'll try to stay, but not as often as before (_i.e._ I won't _live_ at EN World, as I did a year ago  )




Does that mean you're moving to Random's as the rest of us?   

Sorry, couldn't help it.

Anyway, you're from Barcelona so you'll know what I mean when I say: mañana, icho de la puta!.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Man, it's like old times (except that Hive posts don't increase your post count)!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 30, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Man, it's like old times (except that Hive posts don't increase your post count)!




It's getting there. Now we just need them to kick us out of here and put us back in META.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> It's getting there. Now we just need them to kick us out of here and put us back in META.



 Where we rightfully should be


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Where we rightfully should be





Damn staight!  

I'm still not sure i like this forum, but i guess it's here to stay.


----------



## Ao the Overkitty (Jan 30, 2004)

*Poings into Hive*

Hello, folks.

How's tricks?


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Damn staight!
> 
> I'm still not sure i like this forum, but i guess it's here to stay.




I like it- it's neat having all the ot stuff in one place, and I like knowing that the general rpg forum is now full of threads about... well... general rpg stuff.  It doesn't seem to have hurt the community either; the 'hey whuzzup' sort of stuff is all here now, and if that's what I'm in the mood for I know where to go.



Oh, and hello Ao.  (TRIPLE RHYME!)


----------



## Maldur (Jan 30, 2004)

ok, someone hand me a desk light.
We just have to give H the third degree.

What has been happening lad!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> ok, someone hand me a desk light.
> We just have to give H the third degree.
> 
> What has been happening lad!



_
 I'll never tell
I swear
That I’ll never tell
My lips
Are sealed
I take the fifth
Nothing to see,
Move it along
I’ll never
Tell
_


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 30, 2004)

It should be noted that me and Maldur (well me mostly), had plans on driving to Brest to see if we couldn't look you up and see what you've been up to.

Instead we settled on me visiting Maldur in the Netherlands. But beware Brest is not that long a drive.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 30, 2004)

Pardon my French, but...

Tabarnac! It's been a while Mr Horacio! Nice to see you back!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks Aggeman! If you want to come to the far corner of Brittany, a spare bed and a sleepping bag can be found, so feel free to take the car, take the LEGO head and make the trip 

Thanks Hound!
It's nice to be back!


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 30, 2004)

*beebles into thread*


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> _
> I'll never tell
> I swear
> That I’ll never tell
> ...



That so?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Darkness!

And sorry to leave you now, time to sleep.
See you tomorrow, people!


_Horacio waves goodnight to the Hivemind_


----------



## the Jester (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Darkness!
> 
> And sorry to leave you now, time to sleep.
> See you tomorrow, people!
> ...




G'night!

Wow- it's so good to see him again after so long!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 30, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> I haven't posted... but who tells you I haven't read?




I think I did. 

When I realized how much I missed you, I tried to track you down myself - and I have secret admin tools that tell me last time you visited.

It's tremendous to have you back, Horacio. We're a better place for it.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 30, 2004)

I wasn't able to sleep, so I come back to my computer...
and I find that Piratecat has posted. Wow... 

THANKS, Piratecat, those words coming from you really mean *a lot* to me!!!!!!!!! THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Maldur (Jan 30, 2004)

H, you forgot Pkitty is the Secret Patron of the Hive?!?


----------



## Maldur (Jan 30, 2004)

btw for more story goodness, check out the winter Ceramic Dm in general. The contestants spin some great yarns.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 30, 2004)

Geez, I gotta get in on all this happiness.  Welcome Home, Horacio! (although you're sleeping now and probably won't see this til tomorrow.)


----------



## Darkness (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Hi Darkness!



You've changed, man... For one, the psycho look in your eyes has faded away. And the beard looks good, too.


----------



## Steve Jung (Jan 31, 2004)

Welcome back Horacio.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

wow, the prodical son returns.....


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 31, 2004)

Boo!  :d


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You've changed, man... For one, the psycho look in your eyes has faded away. And the beard looks good, too.



 What?! No psycho look? My fans will be dissapointed 

But yes, I guess I've changed, quite a bit.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

hello....Horacio

......if that is your *real* name...


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Morning/afternoon/evening/night, hivers
> It has been a long time



Welcome back!!! Damn it's good to see you again!


----------



## Ashwyn (Jan 31, 2004)

Alatriste said:
			
		

> Hi hive



Hello. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2004)

So, what brought you back to the boards? Or have you been lurking this whole time? Or should I be looking three pages back for that info?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> Welcome back!!! Damn it's good to see you again!



 Wow, my favorite teddy bear!
How is life going?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> So, what brought you back to the boards? Or have you been lurking this whole time? Or should I be looking three pages back for that info?



 C'est une longue histoire. Maybe another day I'll find the time to tell you it...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

A question... In this new shinny forum, is there a limit to thread length?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2004)

Well it doesn't matter. You have been missed by many, and we are all happy to see you here again. By the way, in case you don't remember my handle, I used to go by Baraendur. I got tired of being named after a castle from an article.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> A question... In this new shinny forum, is there a limit to thread length?



 I think the same limits apply. Notice that potscount doesn't go up when you post here.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Baraendur, now I understand who you are 

The limit used to be 200 posts by thread, but since we are at 308 post here I guess it doesn't apply


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

OMFG it's Horacio LOLOLOL

Er, good day, old chap. The beard makes you look rather... interesting.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

Or nobody realises/cares. This is the thread Horacio returned in 

btw: You leave very little webtrace . We tried to find an online trace of you a while ago, but it was hard to find anything.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> OMFG it's Horacio LOLOLOL
> 
> Er, good day, old chap. The beard makes you look rather... interesting.



 What a cute avatar, Hong 
How's life going down in Austria?


----------



## Darrin Drader (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm off to bed. Nice to see you again Horacio. Goodnight Hive.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Morning Maldur!

_Rainy day in Brittany (as usual), Horacio goes to kitchen to make a hot chocolate_


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> What a cute avatar, Hong [/b]




Watchit, you. I have more fur than you, AND a cold, wet nose.



> How's life going down in Austria?




Oh, all things considered, not too bad. Getting to the end of a big supa-urgent project at work which turned out to be fairly reasonable after all (panicky cow-orkers notwithstanding). Also got notice from the ANU that the thesis has been passed, pending revisions. Word is that the revisions should be pretty simple as well.

Of course, that doesn't stop me from feeling GRUMPY for no good reason, so YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> The limit used to be 200 posts by thread, but since we are at 308 post here I guess it doesn't apply




It's 400 now.

And good morning Horacia and Maldur, and every else alike off course.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Hmmm, the chocolate was good

Good morning, Aggemam!


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

So does this mean we have a decent sized Euro-contingent in the Hive again? Horacio always felt like the missing piece. 

Hmm, hot chocolate....

(PS. Leaving sig on in case anyone needs a link to my boards, which for the record just celebrated their first birthday.)


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Was that signature an indirect way to push me towards Randomling's House?


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Indirect? Who said anything about indirect?    

We recently had a bit of a "Hive explosion" over on my boards - the amount of bandwidth we're using is SCARY, but it's been fantastic fun!

Speaking of Hive boards, is the Horade site still around? Is Horade planning on making any kind of a comeback?


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 31, 2004)

*waves to Hive*

Good morning. I'm off to play warmachine at the uni gamesoc


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi Fex, bye Fex...


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Opps, you did it, I posted in Randomling's (Crack)House forum


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

w0000t! (Ouch, leet, I must be excited.)

Welcome home Horacio!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks, Wombat Girl!


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

So how have you been? Did you complete the PhD? How's your little girl?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

My PhD is almost completed, I've almost finished the manuscript and I hope to finish my PhD by Spring.

My little girl, Noemi, is great. She is 27 months old now, and she is a true charming young girl.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Both good to hear!

(27 months. That's a cute age. I have a second cousin who's two and a half, she's _really_ sweet!)


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> My PhD is almost completed, I've almost finished the manuscript and I hope to finish my PhD by Spring.



Sounds familiar.  My dissertation draft is now in the hands of my committee, and I'm hoping to get the Doctorate in June.


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

How many PhD students do we have in this thread anyway?


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

You a PhD student too, then, hong? I guess that's three. If arwink turns up (unlikely nowadays, though he did post yesterday when Horacio first turned up I think) that's four.

I _think_ we stop at four?


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

See post further back in this thread. After 4 years, it should hopefully all be finished and done soon.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, congratulations mate! 4 years is pretty good going, too, as I understand it. 

I keep promising myself that one day I'll do a PhD. (Dr Randomling.) What's your subject?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> See post further back in this thread. After 4 years, it should hopefully all be finished and done soon.



 So all four of us should be done soon... hopefully


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Well Arwink changed his title a few months back, so I'm not sure if he'll be finished as soon as the rest of you.


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

I had to have an oral exam (which are usually rare here in Austria), basically becase my thesis was so short. The typical PhD thesis is 100,000 words, right? Mine was 12,000. 


Hong "but it had a lot of pretty pictures" Ooi


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

That's SHORT!

Over here, I think everybody has to have a viva when they do their PhD, it's part of the final assessment.

What's your title? Will I understand it?


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Well Arwink changed his title a few months back, so I'm not sure if he'll be finished as soon as the rest of you.



 What's his new subject?


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

The narrative structure of roleplaying games.


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> That's SHORT!




You really know how to crush a guy, don't you?



> Over here, I think everybody has to have a viva when they do their PhD, it's part of the final assessment.




Yeah, I know orals are common in the UK and US. Us Austrians seem to be more relaxed about these things, though. As evidenced by how it took them 6 months to get the results back to me....



> What's your title? Will I understand it?




Hm, wtf was it again...? Ah yes:

"Recursive partitioning for density estimation and mode-hunting"

There's a draft of an article I sent to a journal on my ANU page. It's basically 50% of what's in the thesis.

http://www.maths.anu.edu.au/~ooi


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> You really know how to crush a guy, don't you?



 Sorry... I'm writing an _undergraduate_ dissertation at the moment which has to be 10,000. My friend's PhD was a _brick_. Seriously.



> Yeah, I know orals are common in the UK and US. Us Austrians seem to be more relaxed about these things, though. As evidenced by how it took them 6 months to get the results back to me....



Australians? Relaxed? Never.   

Six months is forever though. Ouch.



> Hm, wtf was it again...? Ah yes:
> 
> "Recursive partitioning for density estimation and mode-hunting"
> 
> ...



The subject gets a   and a   

The link doesn't seem to be working for me.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> The narrative structure of roleplaying games.



 Seriously??????

Arwink is a lucky boy!


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Isn't he just! (It means gaming books are tax deductible, too. I _hate_ him! )


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> (which are usually rare here in Austria), basically becase my thesis was so short. The typical PhD thesis is 100,000 words, right? Mine was 12,000.



That's interesting.  My draft came to 176 pages, but I hadn't done a word count until now.  It clocked in at a little over 35,000, which excludes the 17 Tables and 5 Figures.   Mine is actually for a D.B.A. degree (Doctorate in Business Administration) which is a little different than a PhD (application based rather than pure theoretical).


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

randomling said:
			
		

> Sorry... I'm writing an _undergraduate_ dissertation at the moment which has to be 10,000. My friend's PhD was a _brick_. Seriously.




What's particularly embarrassing is that the HERO 5 and Fantasy HERO rulebooks are both bigger than my thesis. I should have got Steve Long to write mine for me.



> The subject gets a   and a








> The link doesn't seem to be working for me.




I just checked, and you're right. By Murphy's Law, the frellin' server would have to be down tonight. Oh well, it's a great read, absolutely nailbiting, you'll never guess who did it in the end.


Hong "trust me, I'm a statistician" Ooi


----------



## the Jester (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> Seriously??????
> 
> Arwink is a lucky boy!




Yeah, working on his story hours counts as 'research' for him.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

What up! 

How's everyone this fine morning?

On my end the last two days have been the best that i can remeber in recent history. Not only did a certain missing Hiver return, but my boss hooked me up big time for the extra work i did for him. I can actually afford to go see a movie today, something i haven't doen in over a month. God, it'll feal good to get out of the house for something other then work.


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey there, Sir Osis! How's _your_ thesis coming along?


Hong "metaphorical" Ooi


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Hey there, Sir Osis! How's _your_ thesis coming along?
> 
> 
> Hong "metaphorical" Ooi





Concidering i just nocked over an empty beer bottle to make room for my bowl o' mini wheats, i'd say pretty damn good.


----------



## hong (Jan 31, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> That's interesting.  My draft came to 176 pages, but I hadn't done a word count until now.  It clocked in at a little over 35,000, which excludes the 17 Tables and 5 Figures.   Mine is actually for a D.B.A. degree (Doctorate in Business Administration) which is a little different than a PhD (application based rather than pure theoretical).



 Ah. Would a DBA be like the next step up from an MBA? MBAs tend to cost the earth over here, being a business thing and all.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Hong - Murphy's Law is the only natural law.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 31, 2004)

Morning, Sir O!

Sadly I can't hang out today, hafta go to work...


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

hong said:
			
		

> Ah. Would a DBA be like the next step up from an MBA?



Exactly!  The degree actually isn't that well known outside of business schools (Harvard and Dartmouth both offer DBA degrees).   I needed to find a non-traditional program that I could earn the degree while still working a full-time job and raising a family, and this program seemed to fit best.   The degree will work for finding a faculty position at business schools, including both schools I currently teach adjunct at, but if I want to go to a big name university I will probably need the PhD.  My University has now applied for accreditation for one, and once that is approved (which could take a year or two) converting my DBA to a PhD would only require me to to take another three or four more research classes (each requiring a peer reivewed journal article) without my needing to do another dissertation.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Morning, Sir O!
> 
> Sadly I can't hang out today, hafta go to work...





Mornin! Sorry about the work thing. It's my firm belief that having to work on Saterday is cruel and unuasual punishment.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, it's been fun chatting with my fellow academics, but I'm off too.  Have to take my daughter to the optometrist.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Bye Jester, bye Silver Moon....


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 31, 2004)

My goodness it's been busy in here since last night.  Good morning everyone.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Hi, Orchid. How are things in...

...damn, I can get about as far as "America", and I know it's there under Location. Sorry! Where are you, and how are things there?


----------



## orchid blossom (Jan 31, 2004)

Albany, NY.  Eastern part of the state of New York.  Far north of New York City.

It's not too bad.  Slept late the one day of the week I do so, and we're listing to Car Talk on public radio.


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Afternoon, Hive

I just come back from shopping... ARRRGGG!!!!


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Sleeping late is always good.

What's wrong, Horacio?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Obviously not shopping for anything fun.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

hello, just finished the saterday game


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey yo Bazz.   How goes life?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Sleeping late? Ha, i miss doing that. Unfortuanatly i'm stuck taking care of my brothers dogs now that he moved in with his girlfriend. I'm lucky to sleep till 8:30 every morning.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

Life good!
We came we saw and we ran off  (after we kicked some ass)

So any fresh gossip.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Aside from still going *Horacio's back!!!!* ?

No, not really.


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

I know, isn't it cool.

I kinda missed the littl bugger


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Me too!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I know, isn't it cool.
> 
> I kinda missed the littl bugger



 Thanks, Mr. LEGO head


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

*laughter*

So how are things in Arhem, Bazz of Bazzes?


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

I still drive the dreaded smart, so dont get me going buddy


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

off to go see a movie. Have fun everybody. later!


----------



## Horacio (Jan 31, 2004)

Maldur said:
			
		

> I still drive the dreaded smart, so dont get me going buddy



 The dreaded black smart of death? Ohhh, scared now!


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

Strange and a big mess in the house.
My two sisters are selling their stuff ( all of it) so the house looks like a flee market.
And I started converting a pile of crates into bookshelves. So My room is a mess as well


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

Horacio said:
			
		

> The dreaded black smart of death? Ohhh, scared now!



 Not of death, its all mine


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Messes work


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

they are overdoing it


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

ya, but as a Hive member, you should be used to things over done


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

C, you dont know my family. When we make a mess, its A MESS!!
;D


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Maldur (Jan 31, 2004)

it is 
esp as they need to tidy up


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

tidy up?  at the time go mto the local pub and let others do it


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

I'm back. Saw the butterfly effect. Definatly and interesting movie.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

Over in the UK it's almost time for dinner. After dinner, I'm going to be kicked off the computer for a while, so I'll probably work on that dream sequence for one of my PCs or do some reading.

How's everybody tonight?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

> How's everybody tonight?




Actually, i'm kinda bored. A little lonely, and a tad bit sad. All and all better then i have been in weeks.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

We need a laughing smiley. 

I know the feeling though! I'm bored and lonely too right now. I'm going to have to find something deeply exciting to occupy me tonight aren't I?


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 31, 2004)

Meow.  FFFFT!  _Hisss!_ - So says my cat.

For why, I know not. 

I'm trying to figure out what it is I'm going to do this afternoon.

All posibilities require staying within doors.  'cause I hate winter.  A lot.  Stupid cold freezing weather.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

I hear ya... cold here, too.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

yuppers, a skotch nippy here as well. Attempting right now to find out if it's going to be gaming with friends tonight, or heading to the comic shop for some reading material to get me through the evening.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

Bored Now


----------



## Angcuru (Jan 31, 2004)

Well, tonight is either going to be gaming in my very cramped room; gaming in my friend Chris' room; or playing the hermit, which is normal. 

I figure I'll spend some time playing Lords of Magic.  Quiet the interesting game really.  You choose to play as the warrior, thief, or mage lord of either Death, Life, Fire, Water, Air, Earth, Order, or Chaos, and try to conquer your opposite in a turn-based, real-time, resources-management strategy adventure role-playing game.

Or I'll stay undecided for awhile.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> Well, tonight is either going to be gaming in my very cramped room; gaming in my friend Chris' room;





Having a decient place to game is one of the few true perks i've run into sence becoming "an adult". When i was a kid me and my friends never had anywhere good to game, most of the time we were stuck on my friends front porch, which made playing in the fall and winter very interesting.

I think if we end up gaming i'll start something new. I have been running a bESMd20 game with a kinda silly 70's kung-fu movie theme, but i'm in the mood for something more serious right now. I just don't have it in me to stat the 1/2 black dragon, Kobold, monk they're heading off to face. Slig Chi will have to wait for next weekend me thinks.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> ....heading to the comic shop for some reading material to get me through the evening.



Yep, did that myself (the shop wasn't far from Jess's optometrist).  I hadn't picked up my books in over a month, saving them as a reward for getting my dissertation draft done.   Picked up:

Knights of the Dinner Table #87
1602 #6
Exiles #40 & # 41
Ironman #76
Teen Titans #7
and Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Origins and Files (which preceeded the current Teen Titans series).


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

> and Teen Titans/Outsiders Secret Origins and Files (which preceeded the current Teen Titans series).





Missed that one, but already read all the others on your list, except KotDT. I have no clue what's new in my file, but i'm pretty up to date on all most everything i read.


----------



## randomling (Jan 31, 2004)

She posts. It's what she does...

I'm going to go look for free text-based roleplaying games on the net. There are some fun ones out there.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Err, now i'm really tempted to hop in the van and head over to the comic shop.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> Missed that one, but already read all the others on your list, except KotDT.



It fell between the awful Titans/Young Justice Graduation Day and the first issue of the new Teen Titans and Outsider series.   It's basically the characters all reflecting upon  



Spoiler



the death of Donna Troy


 with a long story by Winock and Johns as a prelude to both new series, and wonderful shorter piece by Phil Jimenez from the perspective of Wonder Woman and Wonder Girl. Plus a one page poster and origin of each member of both teams.   I had originally passed on it due to a high cover price ($ 5.95), but when I was at the comic show last week I saw that most dealers were selling it for twice cover, so I figured I'd pick it up at my regular store while I still could.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jan 31, 2004)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> It fell between the awful Titans/Young Justice Graduation Day and the first issue of the new Teen Titans and Outsider series.   It's basically the characters all reflecting upon
> 
> 
> 
> ...





huh, ok that tears it. I'm heading out to pick up my comics. Be back later.


----------



## Crothian (Jan 31, 2004)

Grilling...it's like 10 degrees out, windchill -20, and I'm grilling


----------



## Silver Moon (Jan 31, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Grilling...it's like 10 degrees out, windchill -20, and I'm grilling



Yeah.  It was sunny so I figured I'd take the kids and sheep for a walk, but after about 10 minutes we changed our minds and came back.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Jan 31, 2004)

This Hive should be closed now as we have reached the post limit.


----------

